# Elan Snowboard Factory files for bankruptcy



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

Definately going to have to keep an eye on this situation. This factory produces quite a few brands and owns most of the technology these brands claim as their own. 

Elan Snowboard Factory Files For Bankruptcy | TransWorld Business

Arbor, Rome, Capita, Battaleon, Lobster, Artec, Dinosaurs Will Die... and a few more are all made by these guys.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So nice of TWBiz to finally figure out this story I posted late last week.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Wonder if this will send Jones back to Nidecker?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Jones is at GST same as Yes. The Nidecker factory has been sold and is only doing small OEM stuff but nothing substantial.


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

Just heard from our Rome connection that they had anticipated this and moved their molds to GST a few months ago.


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

I guess it's just better to build them yourselves??? (Mervin, NS, Smokin, Prior...) you get the idea...

danm


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

bseracka said:


> Wonder if this will send Jones back to Nidecker?


Jones and yes are still Nidecker brands essentially, right? Even though manufactured by GST?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I thought Capita, Jones, Rome, and Bataleon/Lobster were already GST manufactured boards? We're GST and Elan both doing molds for the same companies?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No GST was not making their boards. Sure sign of that is no Structurn. 

Also it's no longer Yes. By Nidecker.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No GST was not making their boards. Sure sign of that is no Structurn.
> 
> Also it's no longer Yes. By Nidecker.


But neither does Niche and they're GST manf.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Didnt know they still made boards, then again I run into boards at shops that I thought were out of business years ago, such as Morrow, Kemper, Elan etc, not sure if they're new or just 10-15 year old boards being sold at sports stores ?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Also it's no longer Yes. By Nidecker.


Interesting, so Yes is no longer a brand offshoot but it's own independent company. Is that the same for Jones too?


----------



## suburbanlegend8 (Nov 14, 2012)

Extremo said:


> But neither does Niche and they're GST manf.


Are you talking about the structurn bases? Because Niche boards have them.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extremo said:


> But neither does Niche and they're GST manf.


Niche definitely has structurn on the Aether. 

Capita, Arbor, some Rome, Lobster, Bataleon, Futuresport, APO, Amplid, DWD, and some other smaller OEM's are from Elan.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

suburbanlegend8 said:


> Are you talking about the structurn bases? Because Niche boards have them.


Weird. I just held a Niche last weekend and I didn't notice the structurn. It was the zero camber board. Maybe because it was beat to death.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Theme? It might not be on the pricepoint one.


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

Extremo said:


> I thought Capita, Jones, Rome, and Bataleon/Lobster were already GST manufactured boards? We're GST and Elan both doing molds for the same companies?


Bataleon moved from GST to Elan. I think the 2012 boards were the first year of production by Elan, hence the blunted tips and more visible TBT.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. They've been churning out some quality boards for a long time. I'm guessing GST is ready and eager to gobble up the business.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Triple8Sol said:


> Sorry to hear this. They've been churning out some quality boards for a long time. I'm guessing GST is ready and eager to gobble up the business.


Not even close. GST is overwhelmed and production times have now gone up 10 weeks. They also don't have the production facility Elan had. Right now it's a mad scramble to find factories.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Not even close. GST is overwhelmed and production times have now gone up 10 weeks. They also don't have the production facility Elan had. Right now it's a mad scramble to find factories.


It's incredible how this industry hangs by a thread for so many "established" brands. Survival for some reliant on the ability of a small supplier to rapidly expand overnight.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

scotty100 said:


> It's incredible how this industry hangs by a thread for so many "established" brands. Survival for some reliant on the ability of a small supplier to rapidly expand overnight.


This industry needs a mass downsizing I'm all for it.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

^^^^^^^^ Agreed completely. There is so much generic shit out there its time for a serious cull.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Huh, just hit me. I heard Rossi dumped $16m into their facotry like 2 months ago. I wonder if they'll start taking on manufacturing other brands... Maybe Jones/Yes for 2015...


----------



## Lifted (Feb 6, 2013)

I own a Yes and sent off for some stickers... return address was from Nidecker. Whoever makes it, 100 days this season and looks brand new. No structurn base.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

just bough a 2013 bataleon and it's ultra flawless...well, all my bataleons from back to 2007 have been flawless. Some of those jones boards are pretty sloppy, though.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Damnit! Elan makes the only snowboard that comes close to fitting my size 17 boots, the El Grande. I just picked one up this year and was hoping I'd be able to continue to buy them. Guess not


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And the story continues. The Aftermath Of The Elan Snowboard Factory’s Bankruptcy | TransWorld Business

I think/know some of these brands will be fine. Capita is the one I'm curious about the most. Also no one mentions what shifting production is going to do to companies already at those factories. I foresee late ship dates.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Welp, here's to hoping my 2012 Elan El Grande lasts for the rest of my snowboarding career.


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> Welp, here's to hoping my 2012 Elan El Grande lasts for the rest of my snowboarding career.


You can always get a custom board, e.g. Donek in the US. Not even that expensive compared to MSRP prices of higher end boards...


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

behi said:


> You can always get a custom board, e.g. Donek in the US. Not even that expensive compared to MSRP prices of higher end boards...


Thanks for the heads up. I did not know custom boards could be had for $600. I always just assumed they'd be closer to $1k.


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I did not know custom boards could be had for $600. I always just assumed they'd be closer to $1k.


His (Donek) secret is that a lot things are automated, so the custom width is just punching in a few different numbers into the CNC setup; little to no extra effort...


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 7, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> Damnit! Elan makes the only snowboard that comes close to fitting my size 17 boots, the El Grande. I just picked one up this year and was hoping I'd be able to continue to buy them. Guess not


I think we may have been separated at birth. 

Just today I just pulled the trigger on an El Grande 171. Got it from Snowboardsusa.com (Water Ski World out of Cali). I too rock a size 17 and am looking forward to trying out this friggin sled. You must like it if you were hoping to continue to buy them. 

I read on this forum that one of the new Lib Tech Skunk Apes is supposed to be 28+ in width. That might be a good option for us freaks. :thumbsup:


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

Bigfoot said:


> Just today I just pulled the trigger on an El Grande 171. Got it from Snowboardsusa.com (Water Ski World out of Cali). I too rock a size 17 and am looking forward to trying out this friggin sled. You must like it if you were hoping to continue to buy them.


I think more like happy something is available at all.

In terms of 28cm+, there is the Elan El Grande, Nitro Magnum and in Europe the LTB Big Twin 166XXL. AFAIK, that's currently it as far as non-custom boards go.


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

You forgot one, next year's Lib Tech Skunk Apes HorsePower. I think that had a 28+ width to it from what I read.


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

Bullboy145 said:


> You forgot one, next year's Lib Tech Skunk Apes HorsePower. I think that had a 28+ width to it from what I read.


I said currently. Next years isn't listed on their web site.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

28+? That's not a snowboard, thats a freaking canoe. 

Anyone know where the higher end boards from Burton are being made? I heard the high end stuff is in Austria? Is that still true? and what would be considered high end from Burton, Custom Flying V for example?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

behi said:


> His (Donek) secret is that a lot things are automated, so the custom width is just punching in a few different numbers into the CNC setup; little to no extra effort...


Am I blind? I cannot find the camber profile of the Donek boards anywhere on their website...


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Am I blind? I cannot find the camber profile of the Donek boards anywhere on their website...


AFAIK, it's all camber boards right now (the powder boards with lifted noses). The camber profile isn't something you can customize.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Bigfoot said:


> I think we may have been separated at birth.
> 
> Just today I just pulled the trigger on an El Grande 171. Got it from Snowboardsusa.com (Water Ski World out of Cali). I too rock a size 17 and am looking forward to trying out this friggin sled. You must like it if you were hoping to continue to buy them.
> 
> I read on this forum that one of the new Lib Tech Skunk Apes is supposed to be 28+ in width. That might be a good option for us freaks. :thumbsup:


Haha, that's too funny! That's where I bought my El Grande from earlier this season! I really do love the board though. I went from a Ride Berzerker 168 to the Elan El Grande 171 mid season and the extra length and width wasn't as noticable as I thought it would be. Obviously the Berzerker was a little more nimble and had a bit more pop to it, but the El Grande is no slouch. You can really throw that thing around. It handles much better than you'd think a board that size would. I was planning on just buying a new one every couple years I like it so much, but the bankrupcy thing kinda threw a wrench in my gears.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe Elan will restructure. I doubt anyone else would buy the rights to make the El Grande. They have a patent on the Omega Sidecut design and its not like that is a snowboard for the masses.

Anyway, mine will be here on Wednesday and I will have all year to stare at it until the snow flies again in Ohio.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Digging this up for discussion. 

Capita Snowboards is taking over the former Elan Snowboard factory.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Did this factory closure affect only Elan's snowboard manufacturing or did they manufacture ski's there as well?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It was the snowboard factory not the ski one. No one here cares about skis.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It was the snowboard factory not the ski one. No one here cares about skis.


Speaking on behalf of others shows your lack of intelligence.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What is this websites name? I'm pretty sure it's SNOWBOARDING not SKIING forum. Let alone the press releases have been official on the SNOWBOARD factory going under but that the SKIING factory is fine. I know it's hard to read through a few pages of a forum or do any research or even actually try to find information your self. I'm pretty sure not being able to look things up yourself is a clear definition of a lack of intelligence. 

Now back to the topic at hand Capita leasing the SNOWBOARD factory and forming C4.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Man thats funny, you're one pathetic loser.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh no I got called a loser on the Internet by someone that's incapable of looking something up that's already been posted. I'm so upset. Fuck off douche bag.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Lots of built up anger, you should try and get laid finally.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

OU812 said:


> Lots of built up anger, you should try and get laid finally.


That an offer? You want me all up inside you?


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

You're still replying? Fucking hell you're one stubborn mofo haha


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I take it you're rescinding that offer of me getting up inside you.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yea, you're not my type.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It was the snowboard factory not the ski one. No one here cares about skis.


Pretty accurate, I'd say. Also, a bit tongue in cheek.:thumbsup:



OU812 said:


> Speaking on behalf of others shows your lack of intelligence.


Unnecessarily picking a fight.:thumbsdown:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

OU812 said:


> Yea, you're not my type.


What breathing and with a pulse?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What is this websites name? I'm pretty sure it's SNOWBOARDING not SKIING forum. Let alone the press releases have been official on the SNOWBOARD factory going under but that the SKIING factory is fine. I know it's hard to read through a few pages of a forum or do any research or even actually try to find information your self. I'm pretty sure not being able to look things up yourself is a clear definition of a lack of intelligence.
> 
> Now back to the topic at hand *Capita leasing the SNOWBOARD factory and forming C4*.


Wow. Now this is recent news I didn't see coming. Heh.

So BA, what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Digging this up for discussion.
> 
> Capita Snowboards is taking over the former Elan Snowboard factory.


Holy shit. I need new fanboy pants....and tissues.

Not sure what order I need these in.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Digging this up for discussion.
> 
> Capita Snowboards is taking over the former Elan Snowboard factory.


Thanks for the update BA.
This is pretty interesting news (to me at least) in several way: for starters it's interesting to think that Capita has cash on hand for a move like this; second it's crazy to think that C3 has run the numbers and believes they can run the factory profitably given the tax and government implications; and finally it's hard to believe that c3 can be more successful there than consolidating their manufacturing and setting up shop here in the US.

As an aside, I wish them luck, but still have a bitter taste in my mouth about c3 and in particular Union after their marketing stunt this past year where they rewarded fanboys from another site for spamming this one. 

That being said I've been contemplating a Charlie slasher, but just haven't been able to pull the trigger given my memories and other options. Union in House's level headed presence and acts of goodwill are appreciated and helping me to move forward.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

phony_stark said:


> Holy shit. I need new fanboy pants....and tissues.
> 
> Not sure what order I need these in.


Should they be plastic?



bseracka said:


> Thanks for the update BA.
> This is pretty interesting news (to me at least) in several way: for starters it's interesting to think that Capita has cash on hand for a move like this; second it's crazy to think that C3 has run the numbers and believes they can run the factory profitably given the tax and government implications; and finally it's hard to believe that c3 can be more successful there than consolidating their manufacturing and setting up shop here in the US.
> 
> As an aside, I wish them luck, but still have a bitter taste in my mouth about c3 and in particular Union after their marketing stunt this past year where they rewarded fanboys from another site for spamming this one.
> ...


Eh don't let the actions of John Malkoski effect your total perception of the brand. Blue and George seem like alright guys although drinking a bit too much of their kool aid at times. 

I'm with you on the numbers thing plus it also poses the question if they do take on OEM for other brands that these companies that are their competitors are essentially funding a brand their up against. 

I heard about this late last week and I saw the press release today. I haven't been able to find it online. I might ask my source for a hard copy for myself to get the word out further. 

But all in all it's going to be an interesting time in the ole snowboard industry this year.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> if they do take on OEM for other brands that these companies that are their competitors are essentially funding a brand their up against. .


I don't know if this part bothers me as much, given this is a pretty common practice in other industries. Particularly in the auto industry you see examples of this reducing costs and benefitting all involved. I' not even sure that it's, so different from what Lib has been doing with their tech and facilities.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It doesn't really bother me just more or less shows that if Capita is successful they'll have funding coming in from their board sales as well as manufacturing others plus Union and the other brands they work with. It would truly turn them into the Super Corporation.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (May 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I heard about this late last week and I saw the press release today. I haven't been able to find it online. I might ask my source for a hard copy for myself to get the word out further.
> 
> But all in all it's going to be an interesting time in the ole snowboard industry this year.



found this in a german forum yesterday. it sounds like the official press release: 

CAPiTA SUPER CORPORATION ASSUMES CONTROL
OF THE ELAN SNOWBOARD FACTORY
For Immediate Release:
Seattle, Washington – May 16, 2013 – CAPiTA announced today it has assumed
control of the Elan snowboard factory in Furnitz, Austria. CAPiTA will continue to
produce snowboards at the renowned Austrian factory under its own management
utilizing the technology, expertise and talents that made it one of the premier snowboard
manufacturing facilities in the world over the last twenty five years.
At an April 12, 2013 insolvency hearing, the CAPiTA ownership group filing under the
Austrian name C4future GmbH was granted legal right to assume control of the factory.
Facility control was obtained April 15 and the entire factory is again operational
producing CAPiTA snowboards at this time.
Former Elan Austria CEO and Technical Director Michael Kollman brings eighteen years
of manufacturing experience at the facility to the CAPiTA team as Director of
Production. Fifty highly skilled factory operatives have also been retained.
CAPiTA President Blue Montgomery commented, “This is a milestone in regard to our
long held vision of vertical integration and production control. Our first commitment is
ensuring our ability to deliver our 2013/14 line, consistent with our samples and on
schedule, with the high quality standards that people expect of our snowboards. We’ve
produced at this factory for ten years. We know the facility, technology and team very
well and we’re sure of our ability to deliver our best lineup of boards to date.”
---
CAPiTA Snowboarding is based on the fishing docks of Seattle, Washington and is
recognized throughout the industry for unique graphics, progressive product, and worldclass
athletes. CAPiTA Super Corporation | We devour everything!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you that's the one I saw.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Should they be plastic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta believe in what you're doing, ya know?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> You gotta believe in what you're doing, ya know?


Can't fault you on that one sir. When you finally going to send some bindings and boards for me to review? You know you want to. 2015?


----------



## ivangp (Mar 11, 2016)

It is 2016 and Elan is still in business. I just got their product line overview for 2016-2017. El Grande is still being made.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

ivangp said:


> It is 2016 and Elan is still in business. I just got their product line overview for 2016-2017. El Grande is still being made.


That's nice...


----------

